# Watering Down Calpol in bottle.. ok?



## Tsia

Mylo hasnt been well of late. 
Off food, teething like mad (hes only got 4 at 14months old) Terrible nappies, grizzly doesnt want milk much only his water, wont settle in cot only on me.. grizzly after bath when usually hes happy. 
Doing my head in! 
Also today sneezing and snotty nose! 

Yesterday I tried giving him some calpol on docs orders. 
Result? = projectile vomited what little he had of his dinner everywhere. 

Tonight I have watered down the calpol.. put it in his bottle of water he takes to bed. 

Do you think doing this is ok? 
last night he was grizzling every hour so hoping he'll drink most and it will help him to have a good nights sleep. (and me) 

I wouldnt have thought there would be anything wrong with getting it in him this way because I just dont want to run the risk of the vomitting and being unsettled for an hour after again if I tried to fire it into the back of his cheek like last time.

This mother lark is a constant learning curve eh?
:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Blah11

prob not very good for his teeth but i dont think one night will matter much for a baby of his age. Hope hes better soon :hugs:


----------



## Tsia

yeah thats the only thing I thought the teeath.. nearly finished that bottle so next time I may be the sugar free one.


----------



## lollylou1

i gave it to annabelle mixed with yoghurt but ONLY cos i knew it was only think ill or not she always ate all of so i would take a scoop out mix it in and feed her that but first!
we had to do that when we was on tami flu for swine flu and her medecine was vile so only way so doc said mix with food or whatever as long as she gets full dose!

Lou
xxx


----------



## charlotteb24

we've done this many a time with noah and its done him no harm! so long as he gets the dose it will be fine!
Just give his teeth a good brush when he wakes up in the morning :)
Hope you get a good nights sleep xx


----------



## kiwimama

I shouldn't think it would cause any harm, the main thing would be his teeth, but if it's not a regular thing then it will be fine. Hope he's better soon! :hugs:


----------



## channy3232

I'm sure it wouldn't be harmful. You just have to make sure he drinks everything in the bottle so he gets the full dose.


----------



## angelae36

We always mix it with an ounce or so of milk that way we know Abbie gets the full dose!


----------



## Shri

just to add that it's best not taken on a completely empty stomach. If he could handle even a tablespoon of mashed banana or a bit of cracker or toast, it would help stop him vomiting it all out and would be gentler on his stomach lining. I know this is very much the case with ibuprofen based medicine, but I personally apply the same principal to paracetemol.


----------



## Tsia

well he drank the full dose.. bu tto be fair he is so sniffly and poorly not being able to breathe properly now that he was crying every hour on the hour after midnight so I decided at 2am He was finishing the night with me. And hes such a wriggler! kept me awake the rest of the night anyways, and random crying too cos he couldnt breathe easily. 

Today the cols has come out in him and hes been REALLY off his food and constantly snotty.. I went through a whole pack of tissues in three hours! 
I havent bothered with the calpol tonight.. just wanna see if the night is any worse or the same as with it. Cos he really doesnt like it and I could tell he was screwing his face up every time he took a swig of his bottle. 
poor Babs x :(


----------



## charliebear

What about childrens albas oil or vicks rub? It might not be the best cure but they may help with his blocked nose.
Have you tried teething powders? 
Is it the flavour of calpol he doesnt like? AJ much prefers medinol over calpol (both paracetamol but medinol isnt as strong flavoured)

Just throwing a few ideas out there :) Hope he sleeps better tonight.


----------



## Vici

It is fine to mix it hun, i was advised to do this by my doc :)


----------



## Tsia

hes improved alot this last day. he slept right through last night that i was almost scared to go in his room this morning! :cry: I got OH to do it.. he was sound asleep- snug as a bug in a rug, no sniffling or spluttering. 
hope thats the cold virus fought off. 
hes had a huge brekky and isnt whingey. 
todays gonna be a goood day I think! :thumbup: 

note- the teething powders are great but I used my last yesterday- will have to get some more!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have mixed it up before too xx


----------

